# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  opel astra πρόβλημα μάλλον με ηλεκτρικα

## αρης1985

Καλημέρα σας , 

Έχω ένα opel astra 1400 μοντέλο 2000 . Πρίν απο λίγο καιρό εν κινήση και ενώ πάταγα παρατεταμένα την κόρνα ( μπορεί να είναι και τυχαίο απλά το αναφέρω ) εμφανίστηκε στις ενδείξεις ένα κίτρινο λαμπάκι που έδειχνε ένα εργαλείο . Απο τότε όταν βάζω μπροστά την μηχανή ο κινητήρας είναι σαν να μην έχει καθόλου ισχύ ( φανταστήκε ότι στην ανηφόρα ίσα ίσα που τραβάει με την πρώτη ). Το πρόβλημα αυτό στην αρχή σταμάταγε όταν έκλεινα και ξανάνοιγα την μηχανή αλλά πλέον είναι πολύ λίγες οι φορές που δουλεύει κανονικά η μηχανή ( γιατί κάποιες φορές δουλεύει κανονικά σπάνια βέβαια ) όλες τι άλλες φορές δουλεύει σχεδόν χωρίς καθόλου ισχύ . Επίσης τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχει αρχίσει και μπερδεύει κιόλας ... Και αυτό δεν το κάνει πάντα αλλά τις πιο πολλές φορές και δεν έχει ισχύ και μπερδεύει....

Καμία ιδέα ????

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

πολλαπλασιαστής μηπως

----------


## turist

βάλτο σε εγκέφαλο να δεις τι βλάβη βγάζει

----------


## KOKAR

υποψιάζομαι εγκέφαλο......

----------


## DiagExpert

Αυτά που παίζουν είναι πολλαπλασιαστής η εγκεφάλος που δεν μου έχει τύχει με τέτοια συμπτώματα στα συγκεκριμένα αυτοκίνητα άλλες βλάβες απο εγκέφαλο ναι,αν δεν κάνω λάθος σε αυτό το μοντέλο ο πολλαπλασιαστής είναι ενιαίος για τους τέσσερις κυλίνδρους,η πρώτη κίνηση που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι σαν συνδεθεί το αυτοκίνητο σε διαγνωστικό μηχάνημα για να δείς τι κωδικούς βλαβών βγάζει η να δοκιμάσεις έναν πολλαπλασιαστή και να δείς τι κάνει.

----------


## ikaros1978

μην το αφηνεις πολυ παντως να κινειται ετσι.Ειδικα αν ειναι πολλαπλασιαστης (σου μιλαω σαν παθων).
 θα πληρωσει την νυφη και ο καταλυτης!(λογω της ακαυτης βενζινης)

----------


## αρης1985

Καλημέρα , 

Δηλαδή να το πάω ναδιαβάσουν τον εγκέφαλο σε συνεργείο ή να το πάω σε ηλεκτρολόγο ?

----------


## DiagExpert

Αυτό εξαρτάται απο σένα σε ποιόν έχεις πιο πολύ εμπιστοσύνη π.χ αν έχεις κανέναν γνωστό,οι περισσότερες αντιπροσωπείες έχουνε ηλεκτρολόγο!Ξέχασα να σε ρωτήσω σου ανάβει κανένα λαμπάκι στο καντράν ως ένδειξη βλάβης;

----------


## takisegio

διαβασε τη βλαβη κανει η περιγραφη που δινεις για παλλαπλασιαστη.

----------


## KOKAR

> Καλημέρα σας , 
> 
> Έχω ένα opel astra 1400 μοντέλο 2000 . Πρίν απο λίγο καιρό εν κινήση και ενώ πάταγα παρατεταμένα την κόρνα ( μπορεί να είναι και τυχαίο απλά το αναφέρω ) εμφανίστηκε στις ενδείξεις ένα κίτρινο λαμπάκι που έδειχνε ένα εργαλείο . Απο τότε όταν βάζω μπροστά την μηχανή ο κινητήρας είναι σαν να μην έχει καθόλου ισχύ ( φανταστήκε ότι στην ανηφόρα ίσα ίσα που τραβάει με την πρώτη ). *Το πρόβλημα αυτό στην αρχή σταμάταγε όταν έκλεινα και ξανάνοιγα την μηχανή* αλλά πλέον είναι πολύ λίγες οι φορές που δουλεύει κανονικά η μηχανή ( γιατί κάποιες φορές δουλεύει κανονικά σπάνια βέβαια ) όλες τι άλλες φορές δουλεύει σχεδόν χωρίς καθόλου ισχύ . Επίσης τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχει αρχίσει και μπερδεύει κιόλας ... Και αυτό δεν το κάνει πάντα αλλά τις πιο πολλές φορές και δεν έχει ισχύ και μπερδεύει....
> 
> Καμία ιδέα ????



αυτό που έβαλα σε bold εμένα μου κάνει για reset και αφορά τον εγκέφαλο και ΟΧΙ τον πολλαπλασιαστή

----------


## Sakan89

Όπως λέει και ο φίλος  Νίκος  πρέπει να το βάλεις σε ένα διαγνωστικό για να δεις εάν θα σου βγάλει κάτι  και επίσης θα σου έλεγα  να κοιτάξεις  τον MAP sensor γιατί μπορεί όλη την δουλειά να την κάνει αυτός μπορεί με ένα απλό καθάρισμα με σπρέι επαφών να λύσει το πρόβλημα σου   αλλά ότι και να πούμε πρέπει να  το  βάλεις σε  διαγνωστικό για να δεις τι γίνεται.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

μαλλον δουλευει τρικιλνυδρο... τωρα γιατι δεν ξερω...μπορει μπουζοκαλωδιο μπορει το ιδιο το μπουζι...!! κανε ενα τσεκ σε αυτα που σου ειπα και πεσ μου...

----------


## αρης1985

> Αυτό εξαρτάται απο σένα σε ποιόν έχεις πιο πολύ εμπιστοσύνη π.χ αν έχεις κανέναν γνωστό,οι περισσότερες αντιπροσωπείες έχουνε ηλεκτρολόγο!Ξέχασα να σε ρωτήσω σου ανάβει κανένα λαμπάκι στο καντράν ως ένδειξη βλάβης;



Καλημέρα κ χρόνια πολλά . Ναι βγάζει 2 ενδείξεις . Πότε βγάζει ένα κίτρινο εργαλείο αλλά συνήθως ένα άλλο κίτρινο σαν τετραγωνάκι. Όπως σας είπα πολύ σπάνια κ για πολύ λίγο δεν ανάβει κανένα λαμπάκι κ το αυτοκίνητο είναι μία χαρά αλλά μόλις κινηθεί λίγο ξανά τα ίδια . Σε εναν ηλεκτρολόγο έψω εμπιστοσύνη μάλλον θα το παω εκεί .

Μία ερώτηση μόνο . υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να ελέγξω ή να καθαρίσω εγώ μόνος μου και να είναι σχετικά απλό ?

----------

